# Help wanted - Hunter River Info



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Guys and Girls
It has been a while since I made it to an event or even posted but I have still been lurking here in the background. I am looking for any information that people have on the Hunter River as I am contemplating paddling/ skull dragging the length of the Hunter from Glenbawn to Newcastle as a fundraiser for one of the Cancer Charities (Camp Quality, Red Kite or make a wish - they all do great stuff)
The trip by my estimates will be about 320-350 K's - probably ankle deep in a few (lots) sections. I have done Glenbawn to Muswellbrook but am unsure as to what to expect from Denman to Maitland - Any Ideas / experience?
All comments / info appreciated
Bought an old yak so the Hobie doesn't cop a beating (also the Adventure is a tad long for river work I reckon) 
Thinking I might (once all legalities are sorted) open up sections / whole leg to any members who would also like to get sponsership for a good cause and get fit. This idea is well and truly still in the embrionic stage at the moment but I will keep you guys posted.
On the up side I will definately have something to post about in the next twelve months ;-) 
Catch you all 
Phil


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Gday Angles
Can't help you with any info on the river, but good luck with getting this fundraiser up and running. The 3 organisations
you have mentioned all do great work. When you get this sorted put me down for a $100

Good Luck Dave


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Mehi
Still a long way to go before I get this thing off the ground but it will be nice to be able to give a little bit back to one/all of these (C.Q, R.K M.A.W) guys if they are keen to be involved


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Gday Phil

Sounds great the help and worthy cause. I can offer you some advise on the hunter, as in Jerrys Plains to Luskintyre. At Jerrys you probably know of large horse studs and some vineyards.Below the golden hwy Xing about 2to 4 ks downstream you will come across pumping station for liddel and bayswater power stations ( dont get sucked in :lol: )last time i was there lots of water 6 yrs ago. onwards you have some straight narrow going to you get to Moses xing at the lemington rd low level bridge. You then find bends as you past thru Old horse stud (Carrington/Balfour) and pass thru RIo Tinto Land,Hunter Valley Mines The river has some deep holes on big bends and the bed consists mostly of river gravel which runs most of the way to Warkworth which is the approx borber of Rio Tinto Land and or CA. Warkworth is where the other creek/brook meets the Hunter namely the Cockfighter creek or Wollombi Brook which ever one you want to call it. Here is where all the sand comes from in the lower hunter the farming /clearing in Wolllombi area (Sandstone country)gets pushed down into the hunter, silts up what was a beautiful deep river. Warkworth down mostly to Luskintyre is mostly sanded up river bed you find patches of good water at big bends but expect sandy shallows if rainfall/flow is low. Do a flyover on Google earth might be benefical. I might do the same to jog memory and see what it looks like. Hope this assists sum.

regards

GMansfish


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday GMansfish
Thanks for the info - all good stuff - that is a massive stretch of water you have covered mate ;-) Also the info about the crossings was fantastic as I am currently trying to break up the trip into achievable daily paddles. The lie detector (GPS) has me at an average speed of 6.5 Km/h on the stretch from Glenbawn crossing to Aberdeen so stops between Jerry's Plains , Singo and Maitland will be a definate need - unless I camp on the side of the river (preferrably not on the edge of a mine site :lol: )
Thanks again mate - will hit the mapping software / google earth again with the new info 
P.S sorry for the tardy reply - must do better ;-)


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Gooday Phil

yes it was a long way to put in one email. i use to work around these areas for most of my life and every time I am near the river at work(now the Macleay or Hastings) i check to see what water is like and if there is fish (mostly mullet) about. never paddled the river but spent a lot time around the banks. glad to be of some help. the description I gave is fairly accurate, but to be brief i left out a lot of places of interest. i be glad to offer assistance again sometime. 

cheers

gmansfish


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

good luck, the water gets tidal around maitland bridge (50cm difference), so if you time it right (tide starts to rise when its high at newcastle) you can get a good fast run downstream. a mate did it from maitland to morpeth and said its pretty shallow in sections, but still passable and averaged about 2knots extra from the current.
sometimes though after rain the water rips through there.

I have thought about doing the paddle myself from singleton, but a mate from branxton reakons there is a very low wooden bridge / crossing near branxton that you could get caught under.i think its near that vinyard, but cant remember.
i saw whats left of the bridge one arvo chasing bass breifly, and it looked like an old falling apart wooden structure.
i can ask my mate where it is if you like, he grew up on that stretch and knows it like the back of his hand.
pm me if you need more info


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Soggypilchard
Thanks for the info mate - I would definately appreciate any info that you / your mate has on the low bridge/ any part of the river. I will be paddling different bits as time goes on so you are more than welcolme on any stretch if you would like


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

My mates reply

Yeh dude there are many dangerous, low bridges such as 
Moses's crossing at Jerry's Plains.
The old, dis-used bridge at Whyndam Estate (the one I told you about)
Another low one at Aberglasyn.

& tell him to watch out for crocs too!


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Soggy
Might be something in the Crocs warning - my nephew mentioned the same thing :lol: :lol:


----------

